# Contest winners!!!!!!!!!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Ok, here they are:

1st- Videojimmy's Rolls

2nd- Bobhch's Baron

3rd- WesJY's Gravedigger

I'll pm the winners for shipping info.

I wish I had prizes for everyone! Thanks to everyone for your efforts I know you all worked hard on your entries. I'll probably have another contest after Christmasfor those of you who would like another shot. I'll have to scrounge up some more prizes between now and then.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Congrats 1, 2, and 3....*

Must have been a hard choice Mr Yoder. So many nice rides. Good work by all involved IMHO. nd :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Must have been a hard choice Mr Yoder. So many nice rides. Good work by all involved IMHO. nd :thumbsup:


Agreed 'Nuther...a really great showing. Congrats to all!

Thanks for stepping up and making this possible Yoder.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats to ALL. That was fine work by everyone. 

I think we need a contest like this once a month just to keep us from stagnating. It really forces everyone to push their limits.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Well, it was a tough decision. I wasn't the only judge. The others were not hobbytalk members which I think made it more fair. One of the judges isn't a slotter so I had to describe as well as I could what all was done to the customs. All of us comming to an agreement on the top three was easier than I thought.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mtyoder - 

i never thought my car would win this contest!! i was shocked ! i never win anything! all the cars they entered in this contest was so awesome!! thanks for the cuda body!! and tell your another friends and judges that i said thanks for picking me!! 

it was fun doing that!! would love to do this again! congrats Vj and bob!!!

:thumbsup:
Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats to the winners!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Really some awesome work entered in the contest. 

And Bill, If you want to get rid of that "BAD" Lincoln  I would be more than glad to take it off your hands. :freak: :wave:


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats to all - as Wes just saaid - all the cars were great!!! 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Congrats to all! Great candidates from all. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Good work Guys loved seeing the work...I well a insperastion.. yes.. lets give the 3 winners a standing ovation!!!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

The competition was awesome, the winners creations are 1st rate!!! :thumbsup: 

It was loads of fun and hope to be involved again. Congrats to the winners :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Fast


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Man, I'm floored by this, really. After seeing all the other great rides, I never thought I had a chance. Thanks for everything and congrats to everyone. It was a great competition. 

Thanks mtyoder!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Congrats!!!*

My congratulations likewise!!! My thanks to all who sent in pictures as I enjoyed very much seeing the mind boggling creations!!! Some of the thought and work that went into these things is unreal. Most of all keep the pictures coming guys!!! As I said before, Hobby talk is better than any magazine!!! We can we go again???????? Thanks, Randy - Hilltop Speedway
P.S. I still got some yellow left!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ooooooooooooh yeah Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2nd place WOW!*

mtyoder and everyone,

OMG,OMG,OMG....Was just blown away! Everyone here did such great work and loved all of the cars entered bunches and bunches!

Went to Kansas this weekend on a last moment whim (had to leave Friday because an ice storm was on its way and was to arrive at Midnight) for the game against the Chargers...was thinking about you guys...on and off and about this competition also.

Congratulations videojimmy and Wes! Thanks Yoder for the car body and trophy.... Thanks to your friends and judges.....I would like to thank my Mother and Father and all those people that made this moment poss....never mind...Whooooooooooo...Hoooooooooooooo ...yeah baby!!!! :woohoo: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Congrats to the winners :thumbsup: and thanks to Yoder for putting up the great prizes we were all shooting for. Top three cars are well deserving of them. I had a blast taking a part in this and look forward to future contest.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

First of all....like many have already said, I really enjoyed seeing all of these cool customs! 
It is great* to see such an influx of new and brilliant designs! HT has some really imaginative guys on board these days and I am greatful to be associated with such a great bunch!
The winners certainly showed outstanding skill and imagination. Hi5s for you guys!
The rest get the same hi5s. I couldn't have picked a winner. Each piece was unique and beautiful. Thanks for all the fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I love these contests. Everybody wins cause now they each have thier own one of a kind custom.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Craig... I tried to PM but your box is full. I got my prize today in the mail. It's really great, thanks again for everything. My wife loves it. She really got a kick out of it too. 

Happy Holidays
Jim


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Got my Trophy and body in the mail also...Thanks man! Going on the wall in the slot room. I think there is room next to the "Attack of the 50ft Woman" poster still.

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

got mine 2 days ago. thanks !

Wes


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Congratulations to the winners. Those are some great looking customs. Not only the winner's but everyone else's also. Randy.


----------

